# Real Hungarian gulyas (goulash)



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

I have to share this recipe. This is what gulyas is actually supposed to be like - no ground beef, no macaroni noodles and notomato sauce  This soup was traditionally made in a cauldron over a fire for shepherds out in the field (gulyas means cowboy in Hungarian). It's super easy just takes a long time. Perfect for beef or pork scraps/stew meat you may have lying around.

*Gulyas Leves* (shepherd's soup)

1 lb stew meat (beef or pork, and more or less if you prefer)
1/2 onion, finely chopped
garlic, finely chopped
boullion (or stock)
Vegeta (vegetable salt - add a little bit of garlic powder and turmeric as a substitute)
Paprika
parsnip, peeled & sliced
2-3 bay leaves
carrots, peeled & sliced
potatoes, peeled & cubed
1/2 tsp caraway seeds
salt & pepper to taste

Cook onion & garlic in small amount of oil until soft and translucent. Sear stew meat on high heat, and add paprika (to taste, usually a couple of tablespoons). Cook a little longer - searing the paprika brings out the flavor! Add remainder of spices. Add water or stock until meat is covered by about an inch. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat, cover and simmer for about 2 hours. Keep checking it and add water or stock as needed. Add vegetables to taste, add water or more stock and cook for about another 1-2 hours, until meat is very tender (should be able to cut the stew meat with a spoon) and vegetables are tender. Add csipetke (pinched noodles, recipe below) about 15-20 minutes prior to serving. Serve with fresh bread. As a variation, you can also add spicy paprika, yellow or red peppers, server over rice, etc.


*Csipetke (pinched noodles)*

4-5 heaping spoonfuls of flour
1 egg
water

Mix egg into flour. Add water until you have a very stiff dough. By hand, pinch off small pieces (about pea sized) and drop onto floured kitchen towels. Allow to dry completely prior to adding them to soup. I usually make a double batch


----------



## slimbo (Aug 10, 2013)

being a hungry hungarian,,,,,ill have to add parsnip to my shopping list and make some this week,,,thanks mama bear


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Thank you for this blast from my past!


----------



## slimbo (Aug 10, 2013)

sheepishly comes back,,,wishing 2 c a chicken paprikas recipe


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Im all over this, not many hungarians down my way.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have Susan Derecskey's book, "The Hungarian Cookbook". It is great! The recipes are in English, but the recipe name is also given in Hungarian.


----------



## slimbo (Aug 10, 2013)

i found couple websites ,,,, http://homepage.interaccess.com/~june4/recipes.html ,,,,,,, http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/ethnic-recipes/hungarian/index.htm ,,,,,,have fun


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

If it's Shepherd's Stew, why use beef or pork? Seems like lamb would be the meat of choice... (and I have lamb stew meat right now. LOL!)


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I can't wait to try this when it cools off and my parsnips are ready! I LOVE stews and this combination of flavors looks amazing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I've never used Vegeta (vegetable salt) but it does sound good. I bet this smells great cooking on the stove on a cold day. I'm looking forward to trying this as I can't say I've ever had beef and dumplings, although have had my share of chicken and dumplings, which I love. Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like a great meal,thanks for sharing.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Vegeta contains MSG so not something I would use. The onion, garlic and sweet paprika along with a good bouillon add plenty of flavour. I have never heard of parsnip in gulyas but I imagine it was a case of use the veggies you have. I make it using my mother's recipe (Hungarian) and she often used both beef and pork.


----------

